# Website Ideas



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking for suggestions on where to go for website ideas if anyone has any that are free and good to use please let me know...thanks


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

babydollcg_26 said:


> Looking for suggestions on where to go for website ideas if anyone has any that are free and good to use please let me know...thanks


what do u mean website ideas? Also moved to Off-topic Dn why this is posted in the DX forum


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=good+website+ideas best site ever...


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=good+website+ideas best site ever...


lol I love it. seriously.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

gotta love lmgtfy.com







not trying to be a smart elic, but honestly, Google will help you find the answers to MOST questions you have. If you have android questions, for example, you search what you want, and most likely it will take you to XDA, DroidForums, or even HERE







, to the post pertaining to what you want.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

i use webstarts.com for *mine*


----------



## babydollcg_26 (Jun 13, 2011)

THanks all we finally found one  We have it up and running now  Thanks so much for the ideas and suggestions


----------

